# my new build thread.



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i am bored tonight so i decided to make a build thread on my car. i have been collecting parts for a little over a year now. so here we go with some pictures. 
billet T3 6765 BB
































FFE manifold and DP...DP is in the garage so no pictures of that as of now
















throttle body








custom wiseco pistons 83mm 9:1
















two 044 fuel pumps with a surge tank 








-10 fuel line








precision 750 core..but i am thinking of selling it for the big 825..








FSI crank








raceland coilovers








1600cc injectors








clutch masters twin disc








the parts i don't have pictures of are
IE rods
RMR intake manifold
cat 3652's
RAI kevlar timing belt
cat adjustable cam gear
tial 50mm BOV
tial 44mm WG
i would of been a lot closer to being finished but i had to go for emergency surgery on my birthday so i missed out on some overtime at my job. i should have all the parts i need to finish it with in the next 2-4 weeks 








forgot to add the storage room picture








heres a link to my photobucket for more pictures of the car
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c100/volume631/


_Modified by Mike Pauciullo at 6:38 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i see something that used to be on mine








now i am subscribed and watching... always watching








and the coilover picture looks like a crank to me


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

haha i just fixed it and i am uploading a picture of the other random bullsh!t parts i have in the extra room at the house


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

That -10 fuel line might be a tad much.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_That -10 fuel line might be a tad much. 

-8 would of been fine with the e85 but i just wanted to make sure so i did the -10 just incase i decide to go with a bigger turbo in the future


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i run -10AN with my twin 044 setup. you be fine with it.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

yeah i will be fine i think








parts i need to buy
a diff for a o2m
ARP main studs
ARP head bolts
valves 
passenger side raxle
dowel pin kit from IE
ARP crank bolt
oil gear for the crank
lifters
water pump
valve cover

not to bad of a list


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

hahaha awesome storage room pic, gota love it. Good luck with the build!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J-tec)*

it will be getting more crap in it this week i hope


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Awesome build, excited to see how that turbo will spool on this setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

Sick, that turbos so sexy!!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

i am curious about the spool as well..AWD told me this turbo only spools up a couple hundred rpm's faster then the old 67's..we will see though


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

dope turbo and awesome supporting parts. looking forward to dyno numbers.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

watching


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_watching

x2

a precision turbo may end up on my next project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

when i get my tax return i will be bringing the car to get the cage, window net, and the chute just to make sure i have no problems with tech 
a/c, heat and radio will still be in the car


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

raceland fo realz?

i've yet to see them in person. (their website is kinda funny)


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_raceland fo realz?

i've yet to see them in person. (their website is kinda funny)

im sure they will be good...i got they for $280 shipped when they first came out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

Looks good Mike


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

thanks clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i will email you in a week or so for some parts i need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

Nice stuff here!
When do you expect to make full boost on this turbo ? Also noticed that it's only oil cooled, is this normal with all if the pte bb turbos or.. ?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Hey I'm not knocking you man, but why all this w/ FWD?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

sick... whats your goals? should set some records with that set up, yes?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*

im not sure about the full boost..i would say 20psi by 5300ish...i have no idea when i will see 30-40psi...i would say prob like 6800???
i am the original owner of the car ( bought it when i was in high school) so it just seems right to build it. this will be the final build on the car though after this i am looking to buy a house and make it a weekend driver or something.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_sick... whats your goals? should set some records with that set up, yes?

as for the records i don't think i can compete with the "big budget" guys...i think with this set up we can get the car to go in the low 10's we just need to work on it...power wise i would like to see 750whp-800whp but i highly doubt that we will hit that. i guess its good to have high hopes to keep me working hard at it


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
x2

a precision turbo may end up on my next project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i went over to a percision turbo after trying turbonectics and garretts and i like it so far i just have to turn the boost up and really get the thing going.
nice collection of parts you got how much power you looking to make? you got enough fueling thats for sure.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

i think we will need more fuel because the e85..might need to save for some 2000cc's just to make sure


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_
as for the records i don't think i can compete with the "big budget" guys...i think with this set up we can get the car to go in the low 10's we just need to work on it...power wise i would like to see 750whp-800whp but i highly doubt that we will hit that. i guess its good to have high hopes to keep me working hard at it 

thats sick man! good luck with he build and hitting your mark!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Nice stuff here!Also noticed that it's only oil cooled, is this normal with all if the pte bb turbos or.. ?

They are now using a ceramic bb which can withstand higher temps and you can see that the housing has more surface to help cool the chra. There was a thread about it here recently.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_i think we will need more fuel because the e85..might need to save for some 2000cc's just to make sure 



why even go with e85 then? it makes more sense to run legit race gas.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nah. E85 is rated at approx 105 RON, but effective octane is close to 120. the cooler and cleaner burn it provides really help.
its cheaper by far than race gas, and can be had all over and daily too. i have 7 or more stations on pump around me for it.
and who is going to put in $16/gal fuel to run downtown for a movie? not me....
sure it takes ~30% more fuel. but @ $2.39/gal versus $16/gal for C-16, i am already switching to the corn here as well.
i am going from 1000cc's to 1600cc's. already running twin 044's.
Mike, i didnt see, what fueling? i see the surge tank, but what pumps?


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_
Mike, i didnt see, what fueling? i see the surge tank, but what pumps?



he said 2 044 pumps over the picture of the surge take


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
he said 2 044 pumps over the picture of the surge take


ok. reading owns








Mike, think about getting the special output check valves made for the 044 pumps. that way in case one ever died, you would still push fuel up and not recirc past the dead pump.... just basic insurance...




_Modified by corradogirlie at 7:55 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

yeah i saw you said that somewhere so i will put that in just to make sure. i have a bigger problem though..i was looking at the pistons and they dont have the cut out for the center valve but the pistons are dished. do you think i will have any issues with the valves hitting the piston???


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

looks solid, new cermaic BB pte hotness.

for tuning... lugtronics i take it?
wheres the o2m?!!?!
i'd say this thing will go high 130's low 140's in the quater.
GL man, i'll be watchin!


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*









i wish i had a room full of goodies ill be watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_looks solid, new cermaic BB pte hotness.

for tuning... lugtronics i take it?
wheres the o2m?!!?!
i'd say this thing will go high 130's low 140's in the quater.
GL man, i'll be watchin!

of course kevin will be tuning the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o2m is sitting in the garage all clean and waiting for a diff. 
according to DG motorsports they can get me the ratio's i want using all OEM parts i just need to tell him what rpm's i will be shifting at andwhat mph i want to shift at but this will wait til next year or when this trans blows apart


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_i was looking at the pistons and they dont have the cut out for the center valve but the pistons are dished. do you think i will have any issues with the valves hitting the piston??? 


Mike, i honestly do not know. i have yet to mess with stroking a motor, i am still on an 86.4MM bore.
i think the guy you got the pistons from would have had to get you the correct ones? i just looked at mine, and they have 5 notches for reliefs in them, so i dont honestly know there. this is one of mine. 144mm rod with 86.4mm crank, standard setup 83mm bore. i put it at a link so as to not clutter your thread up and confuse peeps.... it happens...
my piston top


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

but it looks to me after going and looking at the stroker kit thread pix, that there does have a single notch for the center intake???


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_
of course kevin will be tuning the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o2m is sitting in the garage all clean and waiting for a diff. 
according to DG motorsports they can get me the ratio's i want using all OEM parts i just need to tell him what rpm's i will be shifting at andwhat mph i want to shift at but this will wait til next year or when this trans blows apart 

as in DG motors? the evo shop who bought dave buschurs drag car?

i'd venture elsewhere if thats who you are talking about. there are some horror stories about them on evom.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

gonna be wild! 
i hafta give you sh!t on one thing though, raceland coilovers! all those quality parts and you pic cheap coilovers! i woulda sold you a set of konis for a good price


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_gonna be wild! 
i hafta give you sh!t on one thing though, raceland coilovers! all those quality parts and you pic cheap coilovers! i woulda sold you a set of konis for a good price









lol, thats why i asked. i made a mistake a couple of years ago and got a cheapo suspension. it's still on my car because i'm broke, it hate my suspension.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_
Mike, i honestly do not know. i have yet to mess with stroking a motor, i am still on an 86.4MM bore.
i think the guy you got the pistons from would have had to get you the correct ones? i just looked at mine, and they have 5 notches for reliefs in them, so i dont honestly know there. this is one of mine. 144mm rod with 86.4mm crank, standard setup 83mm bore. i put it at a link so as to not clutter your thread up and confuse peeps.... it happens...
my piston top 


dont think stroking is going to change the top level of the piston. Increasing compression will however. Most pistons only have the center intake recessed. JE and maybe another brand are the only ones i have seen making relief cuts for large cams on the pistons. But im sure there are people running 52's with normal pistons.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya. but i was going off of this picture.... from this thread. and i think that is whats got Mike worried as well....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3661162









and what he has is this:


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

my wisecos looked absolutely nothing like that. That notch on the side is HUGE and mine was minor (why i hit a squirter). But it did have a recess notch for the valve and far less dish of course.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Those look like 2.0 8v pistons. Maybe whoever ordered them got one of those minimum wage refugee type service personel ? Common that companies have to serch harder to find the 1.8t stuff. This is especially common when people order custom parts, they guy on the other end of the phone knows absolutely nothing and click part#1 just bevause its a vw 2.0l.
Send them back to whom you got them from. And re order from INA and you'll have no issues with fitment.
GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

i checked last night when i got home and there is a notch...i been so busy with a lot of things so i dont remember simple things i guess haha
i ment DM not DG sorry about that my own stupidity on that
as for the racelands if you want to give me the extra money for "better" coils then feel free...for right now i am sure they will be fine.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_i checked last night when i got home and there is a notch...i been so busy with a lot of things so i dont remember simple things i guess haha
i ment DM not DG sorry about that my own stupidity on that
as for the racelands if you want to give me the extra money for "better" coils then feel free...for right now i am sure they will be fine. 

i'll trade you my crap fk cup kit for it.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
i'll trade you my crap fk cup kit for it.









haha thanks but i will chance the "sh!ty" coilovers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

They arent that large and in the pic you posted has it in the worst spot where you cant really see it from that angle with the pillow behind it.
These are what mine look like, notice no squirter clearance


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and here i thought we were talking a VALVE notch on the top of the piston. but looking at Mikes pic much closer, its on the far side of the piston... its there.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

yeah its there..i will take pictures of it in a little bit...sorry guys for my dumbness

i wish my pistons were coated


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

these are what my je's look like...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*








better picture 
john if you don't mind me asking how much were the je's?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

im going to be honest and say that i bought them so long ago i dont really remember. i will say that i got them from [email protected], they were custom order je's and i had them on my doorstep in about 2-ish weeks.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*

they look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_im going to be honest and say that i bought them so long ago i dont really remember. i will say that i got them from [email protected], they were custom order je's and i had them on my doorstep in about 2-ish weeks. 

got my 83mm JE's from issam aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with the build mike!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_







better picture 
john if you don't mind me asking how much were the je's?

yours look mostly like my existing 83mm je's
runs catcams no problem, single cutout
my new 83mm je's have multiple cutouts, which i am not sure i like.. wondering what effect on squich deck they make.. hmmm


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
yours look mostly like my existing 83mm je's
runs catcams no problem, single cutout
my new 83mm je's have multiple cutouts, which i am not sure i like.. wondering what effect on squich deck they make.. hmmm

aren't je's the same company as wiseco ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (badger5)*

Some other brand does make Wiseco's, not sure which brand it is.

_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
my new 83mm je's have multiple cutouts, which i am not sure i like.. wondering what effect on squich deck they make.. hmmm

been thinking the same thing. If the single cutout fits 52's, why would more be needed unless you are running well over 10:1. Just seems more places for heat to build up. But im far from an mech eng.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (dtcaward)*

well before i have to many landsharks in me here are some pictures of more parts

































here is a custom adjustable cam gear that came with the cams. kind of cool but i just didn't want to run it so i got the cat adjustable gear








i will take better picture of the cams later on in the weekend 
happy new year guys


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_
aren't je's the same company as wiseco ?

I don't think they are. If they are owned by the same parent company, the product sure the hell is different. They are made from different materials. I go wiseco any day of the week. I wouldn't even consider JE pistons, ever


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (victory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victory* »_
I don't think they are. If they are owned by the same parent company, the product sure the hell is different. They are made from different materials. I go wiseco any day of the week. I wouldn't even consider JE pistons, ever









did you have problems with je's or wiseco just your piston of choice?


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

I never had a problem with them personally because i never used them. I use nothing but wisecos in all of my builds. first off, the je's 2618 material and the wiseco is 4032 material. Wiseco has alot less thermal expansion than the je's and can run a lot tighter tolerances in the cylinder. I also had a buddy who had alot of blowby, i dont know if je told him the wrong grit for the crosshatch on the hone job or what. And another friend of mine who actually had one of the rings break and EFF his whole **** up.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (victory)*

Well I know of a few people using je's with no I'll effects at all, so I
not too worried about it. 
And landshark>corona any day of the week.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*

its all what people prefer...
and yes landshark is amazing


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

i should be ordering the rest of the parts for the car this week or next week i am just waiting for clay to give me the prices. but today i went to NJ and picked up some rims..


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

cheap, 12lb, sweet looking rims ftw


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*

couldn't beat them for $350 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was going to call you and stop by but i wanted to get home..drank to much lastnight haha


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

the valve cover just came in today. there should be a lot more updates in the next week or so. i ordered the rest of the parts besides the lifters and diff. i am hoping to have the engine in by the first week of march or something close to that but i am working a lot of over time







.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif watching


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

Where did you get your valve cover Mike? 
Keep at it with your built dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.:3513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:3513* »_Where did you get your valve cover Mike? 
Keep at it with your built dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i got it used from someone on the text for a good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once i get the rest of the stuff it should go together very fast. i had hopes to get the car caged for show n go but i don't think that is going to happen..my pockets aren't that deep haha http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

i am thinking of sending out my mani,DP, and hot side of my turbo to get thermal coated does anyone have any suggestions on companies to deal with?
swain tech?
jet hot?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

finally my seats came in today..
corbeau forza wide seats...they aren't the lightest but for $518 shipped for NEW seats i will take it
















more parts should be in this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

nice seats. How wide are they and weight?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (cincyTT)*

they say they fit a 44W. im not that big at all but i got some big friends so i just don't want any issues with people feeling uncomfortable. 
they weigh like 17 pounds. 
ordered them from here
http://www.soloracer.com/


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

thats a hell of a lot less than my TT seats


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (cincyTT)*

well the problem is the wedge engineering brackets are real heavy so it kind comes out to be the same as the stock seats


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

NEW fuel line is on the way along with 95% of the fittings







short block should be together by the middle of next week. i am going to be taking some sh!t out of the car so its a little lighter.
the only days i have off the rest of the month are sundays because of the snow but its a lot of overtime $$$$.. its going to be tuff to work on the car but im trying to hurry


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_well the problem is the wedge engineering brackets are real heavy so it kind comes out to be the same as the stock seats









well mike, you don't want aluminum brackets or something, they'll bend. that's why they're steel.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

lmao at the engineless hulk sitting right on the street







You sir have just earned a double-point score, you hit your "Man" and "*******" cards!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_lmao at the engineless hulk sitting right on the street







You sir have just earned a double-point score, you hit your "Man" and "*******" cards!









haha...i had to use the garage for something that day...the car is always in the garage. 
next week i hope to have the fuel system done and short block assembled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_thats a hell of a lot less than my TT seats

how much do the tt seats weigh btw? i know there heavy as hell

nice seats btw ..i like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_
how much do the tt seats weigh btw? i know there heavy as hell

nice seats btw ..i like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks
i THINK the stock seats are 25-30 ibs


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

IE hooked me up with these








tuscans and ARP 625 bolts 
IE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

i just got off the phone with jegs..they just told me my order is on back order. they said the order (fuel line and fittings) will be here the 24th. this kind of sets me back because i wanted to have the engine and fuel system done by next week FML


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

did a little work today on the car. i took the carpet out took out the sound deadening under the carpet and cleaned the carpet. the interior is mainly done minus some gauges and i want to re-do the sun roof drains before the cage goes in. 
the short block (maybe the complete long block) should be together by friday and in the car by next monday if everything goes right








nice and empty.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_IE hooked me up with these








tuscans and ARP 625 bolts 
IE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hrm Tuscans w/ 625 +'s.... sounds familiar
















Hows everything looking timewise ?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*

its hard to say when the car will be "finished."
there is a lot of things i want to do before i put it on the road. (cage, diff, different axles.)
i am trying to have the car finished with in 2 weeks for when my brother comes up from FL but i wont be upset if its not. i talked to kevin black thursday and he said he is pretty much ready for me. 
so figure middle of march there should be some dyno numbers. 
i am getting a big package from [email protected] tuesday with a lot of goodies. i will get pictures up when they come in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*

yeah i am excited/nervous about this build. i will be the first to admit that i don't know everything so if something seems wrong or strange please say something. 
i hope the car can ALMOST compete in a SFWD but the car is to heavy i think but what ever.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

I'm the same. Very excited yet nervous even though I trust my builders 100%... there's always that "what if" factor.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*

i guess its normal to be nervous then haha


----------



## firebird_1252 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

looks good mike.. i still say you'll have a run for your money with my stock gti


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: my new build thread. (firebird_1252)*

Mike I like the seats!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (24valvedGTI)*

rob i found a lot of your dogs hair today when i took the interior apart. lol

mike the seats are nice..let me barrow your rims so i can be all show car status
haha
fshowcars


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

Ill be watching!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_NEW fuel line is on the way along with 95% of the fittings







short block should be together by the middle of next week. i am going to be taking some sh!t out of the car so its a little lighter.
the only days i have off the rest of the month are sundays because of the snow but its a lot of overtime $$$$.. its going to be tuff to work on the car but im trying to hurry


















I like the GN/Regal T type in the back ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice build


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_

I like the GN/Regal T type in the back ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice build


everyone loves that car. 
its a 87 gn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

just waiting for 2 more things then i can finish the head and assemble the engine








arp crank bolt








IE dowel pin kit








IE oil gear 








arp main studs








arp head bolts








all parts came from [email protected] clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

lifters just came in..7:45pm isn't to late for brown http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i should have something dropped off to me tonight that is cool..i wont spoil the surprise though








sorry for the bad pictures


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

i started to put together the short block tonight..the skirt of the pistons were hitting the oil squirters so now i am bringing it all to a machine shop to get thast fixed. 
i heard of some people taking them out but i don't think i want to mess with that.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

do NOT remove the squirters. shim #4 IIRC. or notch the pistons to clear...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_IE hooked me up with these








tuscans and ARP 625 bolts 
IE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


LOL good thing I mentioned to Dave you were my crazy racer buddy


----------



## Dropped 20v (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (CTS Turbo)*

watching








edit: page 4 is mineses


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Dropped 20v)*

clay i sent you a PM
yeah i thought about taking them out but i just dont want any problems so i am going to leave them in for sure. theres just to much money to be taking risk with.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

ahhh. the ole interior strip. 
you end up with schit like this. 








build looks great. always gitty seeing a mk4 torn down.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_ahhh. the ole interior strip. 
you end up with schit like this. 








build looks great. always gitty seeing a mk4 torn down.









that dash looks good but the boost gauge only goes to 40psi







haha
i am keeping the stock dash in the car. its just a street car not a show car or a race car. 
my race car i will be using this year is my dads super comp dragster..i hope to take that thing out atleast 2-3 times this year

i called ed lastnight from FFE and i told him about it..he told me to bring it down but i can't so i met up with steve and i gave him the short block so they are going to do there magic.
ed also drilled out some 10.1 rotors for me..i will get pictures of it when or if i get home from work. 
thanks ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dropped 20v (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

arnt drilled rotors after they are already made more prone to cracking? hence why brembo's mold has the holes/drills in the mold..
if that makes any sense







. i could be wrong but thats what i have heard. i cant speak from experience though


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_clay i sent you a PM
yeah i thought about taking them out but i just dont want any problems so i am going to leave them in for sure. theres just to much money to be taking risk with. 

I got no PM from you broski


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Dropped 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dropped 20v* »_arnt drilled rotors after they are already made more prone to cracking? hence why brembo's mold has the holes/drills in the mold..
if that makes any sense







. i could be wrong but thats what i have heard. i cant speak from experience though

i can't say for sure if your right or not. 
but i know ed ran his set up with out a problem.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

are we talkin drilled rotors like slotted/cross-drilled, or rotors drilled for a different bolt pattern?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*

different bolt pattern..
originally 4x100 now 5x100


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

thats what i thought.... you'll be ok. its when they drill and chamfer the holes in the rotor surface he is talking about. and they are more prone to cracking if they do not chamfer the hole....


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I use that exact same Stewart Warner boost gauge in the pic above. Nice gauge but kinda **** color of light in it.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_thats what i thought.... you'll be ok. its when they drill and chamfer the holes in the rotor surface he is talking about. and they are more prone to cracking if they do not chamfer the hole....

yeah i am not worried at all..
i finally got all the stuff that was back ordered from jegs...
couple more things and i should be done ordering parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the belt order! The build looks awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how big is that 6765? Along the lines of a T3/67?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_
haha...i had to use the garage for something that day...the car is always in the garage. 
next week i hope to have the fuel system done and short block assembled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah we all see that POS honda in the garage lol. hey is that a grand national in the drive? a friend of mine had a 9sec one a few years back.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (velocity196)*

the 6765 is the new t3t67
the gn is my brothers. he has a set up to run low 11's high 10's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

nice, my friend is wishing he never let his GN go.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (velocity196)*

i don't think my brother will ever sell the GN. 
i hope this week i am taking the fuel tank out of my car so i can run the lines easier and then put it back up. 
i passed a E85 station yesterday and it was $2.39 a gal.








the engine should be back this week. 
everything is going nice a smooth which is a nice change. haha



_Modified by Mike Pauciullo at 9:10 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

i want to buy a inline filler neck but i want to make sure on the size..
1.25 to 1.5
or 1.25 to 1.25?
what PSI should i get the cap?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

1.25" i bought the 1.5" i believe and it was to big. For the cap i used a 21psi cap, not sure if it was to high or not. But i drove over 2 hours to the track like that..


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: my new build thread. (O2VW1.8T)*

21 psi cap is what im gonna run on my rad. the stock ones are somewhere in that range iirc.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (zerb)*

looks like you got your electric back john?
i was looking before and some people did a 16 and 17psi cap. 
my first thought was a 20psi cap


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

noooo power still man. Iphone ftw.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (zerb)*

iphone is fu(king america up..
just got back from autozone with new rotors and pads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

if you have e85, do etttt


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_Iphone ftw.









I too am addicted to Iposting lol
I <3 my iphone


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
I too am addicted to Iposting lol
I <3 my iphone

+juan. suprisingly for not being a mobile site, vortex works well on the iPhone


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (boosted b5)*

Yeah not bad at all. I have no complaints, the IM pop ups work well, the forum jump is decent.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_if you have e85, do etttt

i plan on doing e85 
i also want to try 3658's


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_if you have e85, do etttt

you dont want to run E85 with those injectors (if those are injector dynamic 1600s).
sick build. look forward to the results.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: my new build thread. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
I too am addicted to Iposting lol
I <3 my iphone

x3, I'm on my iPhone right now


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you dont want to run E85 with those injectors (if those are injector dynamic 1600s).
sick build. look forward to the results.


those look like standard old Bosch 160lb'rs...
ID's only come 725, 1000, 2000. FWIW.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_
those look like standard old Bosch 160lb'rs...
ID's only come 725, 1000, 2000. FWIW.

bosch's
i was in the parts room so i went through it and got the part number off of them...the room is clearing out. 
part number 0 280 150 846


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

yep.
http://www.bmotorsports.com/sh...d/562
i got mine for $200 for all four, brand new. gotta love the MPA (Midwest Partout Assoc)








IM answered.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*

i think i paid 180 new from someone on vortex..


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

heres the new stuff...
10.1 brembo rotors custom drilled by ed at FFE








manual tensioner from ina








and bunch of -8 and -10 fittings some push lock 








i finally got the fuel line in..
-10, -8, -6


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

oem tank or cell?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

its a street car not a race car








OEM tank


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

i know, you've reminded me that twice now. lol. street car with 13" wheels eh?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

haha 13s are the new 18's

i don't want to put a cell in the car because i don't want the smell of gas in the car if it drips from the pump. plus if i ever want to TRY (not expecting to) and compete in some classes at a legit import event i am safe if they don't allow cells.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

ed and steve sorted the piston problem out. they got the short block together for me. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
steve said he will drop it off to me tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to have the engine in the car sometime next week.
if everything goes good maybe i will get kevin here and the car on the dyno for some dumbers


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

actually i need to fix the IC piping and get a alignment might be longer then i said


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you dont want to run E85 with those injectors (if those are injector dynamic 1600s).
sick build. look forward to the results.

i think you might be talking about ID2000's and got mixed up.. your not suppose to run Q/or import in them or something like that. ID's are nice with E85 iirc


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
i think you might be talking about ID2000's and got mixed up.. your not suppose to run Q/or import in them or something like that. ID's are nice with E85 iirc


i thought you CAN run q16 with the ID2000 just not E85?


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

nope.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_.


lmfao.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

ID2000 will not work with Q-16 as the rubber seals inside the valve will swell, limiting the control of the injector. fuels that have MTBE are not compatible with the ID-2000.
this comes straight from T1Race, 5 minutes ago.
and they (ID 2000) are fine with E85, methanol, etc. just not fuels containing MTBE. you can, however, run C-16 with them as well.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*

steve dropped the short block off tonight. looks real good. seeing the short block complete gave me a lot more motivated to finish the car. once again thanks ed and steve


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

shiny pistons... looking good.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*

i have been trying to mount the surge tank and get that all out of the way but i been to busy. thats tomorrows goal.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

Farmingvill NY? How far away are you from Albany??? That way when its built I can stay the hell away from a black GTI with a FMIC!!!
That car is going to kick some serious ass. Watching this for sure.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_Farmingvill NY? How far away are you from Albany??? That way when its built I can stay the hell away from a black GTI with a FMIC!!!
That car is going to kick some serious ass. Watching this for sure.


LI. no worries about any black gti's with FMIC's around here anymore. i quit


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kkkustom)*

im about 3-4 hours from albany. not to bad.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
LI. no worries about any black gti's with FMIC's around here anymore. i quit









LOL i forgot yours was black too!


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_im about 3-4 hours from albany. not to bad.

Cool man! maybe I will see you around at some shows this year!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kkkustom)*

we WILL be at show n go, waterfest and im bring the car down to FL for some races down there since i got a free place to stay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

Mike when you need an alignment, let me know!!!!!!! My friend tony is the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Mike when you need an alignment, let me know!!!!!!! My friend tony is the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

will do..maybe sometime next week i will trailer it out there. where is his shop? is he open on weekend?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i smell fun! nice work


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_i smell fun! nice work


it SHOULD be a fun summer. 
my best friends r32 just made 666WHP 
my car i hope to make atleast 700whp
my other best friend has a bagged truck...
it should be a fun summer


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

666 whp..... evil


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

engine is coming a long nice. i just need to go to the dealership and get a windage tray then i can seal the pan up. 
13x8 and 15x3.5 spinwerk wheels are ordered
hopefully the engine will be in by the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my new build thread. (Mike Pauciullo)*

i haven't done much to the car because of a the storm that we just got on long island. i been doing 16 hour work days for the past 3 days. 
but i did get some new parts to fill that room back up. 
13x8 








15x3.5








034 oil breather adapter. 








atp oil catch can thanks clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








small goodies


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

hotnesss


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

How much was the catch can? Any baffles? I have been just running a hose from the block and a hose from the valve cover to the ground but was thinking of doing an atmosphere can like that. Is it v-banded?
Also how many ports on the side? One or two?


_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 12:04 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

2 ports
no baffels
i got the can from [email protected]
2 ports you can block one off if you want.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

alittle up date...
i am just waiting for the head and then the engine is complete. the short block is all complete. oil pan is all sealed and what not. 
i would put the engine in but i have the diff coming in the mail sometime next week so i rather wait so i can put the engine and trans in together.
i just ordered slicks and skinnies. we should be all ready to go for show n go


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

wait, i might have missed it, you're running 13" wheels and smaller brakes on a car you're hoping for 700+ hp? on a street car?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Hawaii5-0)*

13x8 in the front 15x3.5 in the rear
700whp will please me for now..haha


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

done yet?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

nice spinwerkes. i love those wheels. what tire are you using? 24.5 or a 26? which skinnie? getting a M/T or a cheap moroso one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

is it a 2008cc? Where do you expect the 6765 to come in? I was thinking about pulling the trigger on one, but I think I'm gonna do a 6262 and meth


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_nice spinwerkes. i love those wheels. what tire are you using? 24.5 or a 26? which skinnie? getting a M/T or a cheap moroso one?

they rims are real nice for the money. i actually just sent them and some other parts to the powder coater. 
the skinnies came in monday. i went with the M/H for the skinnies.
slicks are M/T 24.5 which will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_is it a 2008cc? Where do you expect the 6765 to come in? I was thinking about pulling the trigger on one, but I think I'm gonna do a 6262 and meth

yeah a true 2L.
as for boost i am not really sure...30psi at like 6300-6700? who knows.
i wont be making show n go. i got a wedding to go to the weekend after and i don't want to be tight for cash but i am hoping for the first weekend in may now. i made arrangements with kevin to drop the car off at his house so he can play with it for a week or two then i will take the amtrak back go to the dyno with him and drive it back to long island or go straight to the track.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

Looks good. Watching this.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

slicks and diff are here...only if i didn't have this wedding to go to


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

engine bay as of today
















24.5x9x13








the garage ( i know its dirty)











_Modified by Mike Pauciullo at 2:26 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike, 
Just make sure you watch out for the Evo Posse when this thing is finished. The streets aren't safe anymore. Lol


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

lookin goood cheif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mike, 
Just make sure you watch out for the Evo Posse when this thing is finished. The streets aren't safe anymore. Lol

haha i think they will leave us alone now.
thanks matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

yeaooooooooo


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Vento!)*

well i am not making show n go like i said so i decided to attempt and make my car semi nice.
i took my race rims, motor mounts, mount brackets, catch can, and accessory bracket to the powder coated..heres what i got back

















i also just took the trans apart and took the case down there..that should be done by monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

thats what we like to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*

i would like to see the car together


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

dope!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

That cover looks nice, I kinda wanna go red wrinkle myself but everything on my motor is blacked out now. Maybe next yr


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (velocity196)*

the color is MS red. it looks a lot darker in person.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

i wish my engine was in...finally got these mounted


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

dope shizzz


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (PIFF)*

thanks vinny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

murdered out.... lookin hawt.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_murdered out.... lookin hawt.


giving up on the street car thing and i am just going to make it a show car....it will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

word up


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IndBluUniGti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gr0undscraper)*

some more powder coating...its a addicting
















rim screws








it sucks that i won't be making show n go but what ever. 
i will be at the track a couple weeks after i HOPE. 
atleast i will be at show n go with my friends R32T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

I did the same to my tranny. I love the look


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

its addicting. the only things i didn't powder coat yet were in the intercooler pipes,alternator, intake mani, and compressor housing of the turbo


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

Lotta painting a tranny thats going to blow into a million billion pieces. But in all seriousness great build man i'm definitely watching.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (joe'sGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe’sGTI* »_Lotta painting a tranny thats going to blow into a million billion pieces. But in all seriousness great build man i'm definitely watching. 

do you know from experience?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_
do you know from experience? 

who are you kidding, you even know youre going to blow that thing to pieces


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*

haha i don't know john i have some hope for this trans. i bet you some landshark it will last a whole season


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

you my friend, got yourself a deal


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

i'd take that bet if the car stayed in the garage.... but me, i got no faith in the 02A/J stuff anymore. never broke em on my setup, but again my car was 1800 pounds.... you guys and heavier cars with more torques, i dunno.
but Mike, you KNOW i hope the best for ya.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_i'd take that bet if the car stayed in the garage.... but me, i got no faith in the 02A/J stuff anymore. never broke em on my setup, but again my car was 1800 pounds.... you guys and heavier cars with more torques, i dunno.
but Mike, you KNOW i hope the best for ya.


i been through 8 or 9 o2j's
i been lucky lately. so i think the trans will stick together.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_
i been through 8 or 9 o2j's
i been lucky lately. so i think the trans will stick together.









But wouldnt that require you to launch in like 4th and keep it there?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

haha you all will see it will stick together...case of landshark/bud ice/PBR from you all if it does. haha


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

this whole season, until x-mas.
but







's are on it.
and we got all kinds of cool micro's here in the PNW


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_i wish my engine was in...finally got these mounted
















LOVE THE WHEELS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_this whole season, until x-mas.
but







's are on it.
and we got all kinds of cool micro's here in the PNW


x-mas?? tracks close the week before thanksgiving here. 
but ok your on lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_haha you all will see it will stick together...case of landshark/bud ice/PBR from you all if it does. haha

in...02J's for me are like the move unbreakable...terrible in every way!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
in...02J's for me are like the move unbreakable...terrible in every way!

my luck with the 02J was like Bernie Madoff and his ponzi scheme.. worked well for a while, but when it went wrong, IT WENT WRONG FAST


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
my luck with the 02J was like Bernie Madoff and his ponzi scheme.. worked well for a while, but when it went wrong, IT WENT WRONG FAST
WOW.... The sig material just improves by the hr


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

mike come on dude. when you gonna finish this thing, dave already finished his car and broke it. hahaha


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

im biting my nails over here for the last couple weeks....!
Only thing slower than this build is.....mine? lol 
Props mike, everything is coming out nicely thus far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (dj givv)*

Wheels look SICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
my luck with the 02J was like Bernie Madoff and his ponzi scheme.. worked well for a while, but when it went wrong, IT WENT WRONG FAST
Yeah kinda like this


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_Yeah kinda like this










yekes, u find stronger gears to replace the oe time bombs?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*

sorry guys. i thought it would of been done already if it weren't for this wedding and stuff. 
what sucks is if i actually do finish the car this month i won't be able to get it to kevins. next week is the wedding the week after i am going to NC to pick up a bagged chevy pick up..i got a lot of vacation time that i will use if it does get finished before i have a free weekend.
does anyone want to buy a stock o2m bolt style axle?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
yekes, u find stronger gears to replace the oem time bombs? 
nope, I made the switch to the 02j bigger brother, 02m 6 speed FTW!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_does anyone want to buy a stock o2m bolt style axle? 
do you mean 02j late model bolt, like the audi and 02m's? Or 02m stock axle. Cuz I thought all 02m are bolt not nut. Damn I think I got confused lol.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

stock o2m bolt style. 
there are some that are nut style. i think most of the vr o2m's were nut style. i wish mine were. according to ed at ffe they are stronger then the bolt ones


_Modified by Mike Pauciullo at 5:58 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

They are pretty strong. I didn't break one but I had a cv get sloppy that I replaced with a drive shaft shop shaft.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

I had great luck with the 02M and the stock axles. I was AWD but still i was launching at 6500-7k daily, cutting 1.5 60'times, Sometimes i got in 20+ runs hot lapping it. Now the 02J trans man does it suck.. I have 2-3 broken torn apart in my shed and 2 the dealer changed under warranty. They dont like abuse thats for sure.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_I had great luck with the 02M and the stock axles. I was AWD but still i was launching at 6500-7k daily, cutting 1.5 60'times, Sometimes i got in 20+ runs hot lapping it. Now the 02J trans man does it suck.. I have 2-3 broken torn apart in my shed and 2 the dealer changed under warranty. They dont like abuse thats for sure.
 lol you must be the guy with the awd gti on utube







nice!!! i love that rear end sliding out. its discusting to say the least. ive thought bout doing this myself when i go for the big 6765 or 6562 but ill prolly go tt instead.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_ lol you must be the guy with the awd gti on utube







nice!!! i love that rear end sliding out. its discusting to say the least. ive thought bout doing this myself when i go for the big 6765 or 6562 but ill prolly go tt instead. 
Yeah lol the TT would be easier, but i had to work with what i got at the time..


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

Let me know how you intall the PTE. I had to take off my valve cover and the compressor cover to get it onto the manifold, and still beat in the firewall with a hammer some.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncsumecheng* »_Let me know how you intall the PTE. I had to take off my valve cover and the compressor cover to get it onto the manifold, and still beat in the firewall with a hammer some.

WOW! that sucks. first things first. you should convert your valve cover studs over to bolts with a top mount. your valve cover literally slips out. no more lifting it 2" up, then out. i can pull my turbo out without removing anything additional. if i installed a 42r, i would have to remove the valve cover. but thats it. 
clearence on valve cover. about ~1" of clearence.








clearence on firewall. 3/4" from the raintray, and ~2" from the firewall. 










_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:15 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
WOW! that sucks. first things first. you should convert your valve cover studs over to bolts with a top mount. your valve cover literally slips out. no more lifting it 2" up, then out. i can pull my turbo out without removing anything additional. if i installed a 42r, i would have to remove the valve cover. but thats it. 
clearence on valve cover. about ~1" of clearence.








clearence on firewall. 3/4" from the raintray, and ~2" from the firewall. 









_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:15 AM 4-9-2010_
Awesome idea man!! I'M sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

didnt think of that either ahaha super smart


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Fail on me! Sweet, Sounds like a nice weekend project for me to do.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

See what you started


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_sorry guys. i thought it would of been done already if it weren't for this wedding and stuff. 
what sucks is if i actually do finish the car this month i won't be able to get it to kevins. next week is the wedding the week after i am going to NC to pick up a bagged chevy pick up..i got a lot of vacation time that i will use if it does get finished before i have a free weekend.
does anyone want to buy a stock o2m bolt style axle? 

I am at forcefed every other saturday. If you finish the car and you can't get it to kevin i can bring it from FFE to Kevin on the trailer.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks for the idea for the studs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

I just pooped in your box of parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keep messing with my box of parts i will visit you


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

killdozer ftw!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

R.I.P - Marvin Heemeyer...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*









With the construction of a concrete plant near his muffler shop, Marvin Heemeyer had lost a seemingly endless battle against the City Council of Granby, Colorado. His muffler shop was cut off from the rest of town, his business curtailed. It was these circumstances that unhinged Heemeyer, causing him to drive an armored bulldozer through downtown Granby, Colorado, pulverizing several buildings before turning a gun on himself.
Heemeyer had purchased the Komatsu D335A bulldozer with the intention of clearing a path to connect his store to the main road, but city council members rejected his proposal. Over the next two years, he fortified the bulldozer, armoring it with concrete sandwiched between half-inch thick steel plates. His cockpit fully encloed, he wired an ingenious network of cameras so he could see outside via a pair of old televisions. Inside, he mounted powerful fans to blow away dust from the air slits and gun portals, and kept a stock of beverages in a cooler.
On the afternoon of 4 June 2004, Heemeyer decided to put his plan into action, and took the finished killdozer on a long, lumbering joyride, knocking holes in the concrete plant, the town hall, and several businesses and homes before extricating itself in the rubble of a collapsed warehouse. The killdozer was surrounded, and a SWAT team fired bullet after bullet at the hull of the beast, only to see the shots ricochet off pitifully while Heemeyer, armed with a rifle, returned fire. After a ten minute standoff, the killdozer went silent.
Police used a series of explosive charges to pierce the killdozer's armor, to no avail. It took until six o'clock the next morning for workers to make an opening; inside, they found Heemeyer's body, dead of a single gunshot to the head. Incredibly, no one else was injured in the rampage

steve at some point i need to drop the tensioner off.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

ganby can you hear me now?!
haha enough 

on another note i am picking up another intercooler so does anyone want my 750?????


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

ill take it.








kidding, 
i cant even build the 600 lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*

soo the engine bay is all degreased and ready to have something installed in it








the head is at FFE right now getting built.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_ganby can you hear me now?!
haha enough 

on another note i am picking up another intercooler so does anyone want my 750?????



















That was totally fight club bro....... am I dating myself?
**** I am almost 30.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


----------



## fullongt1 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER
HIS NAME WAS MARVIN HEEMEYER

^^^LMFAO at this. oh wow that made my day. epic movie.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (fullongt1)*

the front needs to go higher but for now atleast it rolls.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

slip streams... hollllaaaa. clark is gonna love this ****


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_slip streams... hollllaaaa. clark is gonna love this ****

haha i haven't heard from him in a while. 
vin if you know anyone that wants my intercooler let me know.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*









Is that a grand national i see in the background??? I used to have one of those back in 92. Was driving down the road mind my biz and wham, total loss.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (schwartzmagic)*

haha yeah thats a gn







its my brothers. he moved to FL and left the car here for a little bit. fresh engine in it


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*









screws are in thanks ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

Mike those slips look horrible on there. You should trade for the rims on the TT


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

haha nah man i like the ugly look...
i was actually pushing your car before.
man up and do a 67 please.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

cams will be sent away to be degree'd today and hopefully back by friday or monday. then the engine can finally go in 
when kevin is finished with the car i am going to take a day off from work pick it up and go right to the track and get the boot real fast


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

cams get degreed on the motor, FWIW.... cam degreeing post 
unless you meant that they are going to be run in Cam Doctor or something and get the timing marks set up?
now hurry up and get this thing done. dont let a wedding get in the way


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_haha nah man i like the ugly look...
i was actually pushing your car before.
man up and do a 67 please. 


LOL I can't keep up with you and Ed. I did, however, come into 2 Bosch 044 pumps which makes going bigger just that more feasible!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

aaron steve told me he can just send them up to bob and he can do them. 

who knows how he does it.
anthony we are trying to keep up with you your car is always running lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

you mean it actually leaves the garage? i call bull****.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

mike if you ever want to move on from the slipstreams, let me know.








always had a soft spot for those wheels.
otherwise, looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_aaron steve told me he can just send them up to bob and he can do them. 
who knows how he does it.


thats possible for Cam Doctor, which will set the end gears in the correct place. but when i talked with Bob about this last year, he had to have my block as well. see, to degree the cams, you have to have the head installed on the block to find TRUE TDC. 
maybe Bob is just using a short block he has around, that will have the same EXACT specs? i dunno, but i do know it was time consuming..... but in the long run it should be worth it.
i may not know WTF i am talking about, except i just went through this on mine right now. and this is the email info from Bob last year:

_Quote, originally posted by *BobQ Email* »_Aaron,
The cams can't be degreed in until it is mounted on the block.
To install the head, check piston to valve and degree tha cams would about $300.00


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*

yeah aaron i dont know either haha
steve said he can do it and i think they are in the mail up there now


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_i hope you are getting what you think you are getting, but i have my doubts.....
LMK either way, i been wrong before










i just got your text..looking good...
i will be intouch with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Pauciullo)*

got up early and finally wanted to actually work on the car. i got a lot done today. 
engine might be complete this week 








thanks to this man for coming out and helping me..
("fat" dave)


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dude, you guys have a festiva on blocks?
I want to come to these parties. Anywhere with a festiva on blocks has to be a happening place.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

i had a lot of fun beaters man...most of them are on my photobucket
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c100/volume631/
going back in the garage and putting some more **** together.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

it's great putting schit together when it goes smooth. i loose motivation REAL quick when i have issues. haha.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_it's great putting schit together when it goes smooth. i loose motivation REAL quick when i have issues. haha.

i know. i do say this is all going together so nice and smooth. this is the only build i ever had that went good. 
i need to order the v-bands this week and then bring the car to ed and have him doing some welding for the precision 825hp core.
i emailed kevin last night and i think he is sending the harness and ecu out so i can get the car running make sure there is no leaks get a inspection and a alignment.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

lemme know if you need some help over the week mike, ill help out after work or whatever if you want.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

i will be in touch with you. i need to order more -6 line, find my power steering pump, and get some random bolts from the dealer


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

haha well mike I have a bunch of parts in the basement, but definitely not a power steering pump


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

haha i actually just found it but there is no pulley. 
FML


----------



## vteciswack (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_aaron steve told me he can just send them up to bob and he can do them. 


he is incorrect you WILL need the long block to do the job correctly.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

mike, i have an extra power steering pump and everything if you need. (im pretty sure i have it somewhere)
and i plan to up and runnnig by this friday night, and a majority in prime
il race you, not on the track, but to see whos car is running first


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vteciswack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vteciswack* »_
he is incorrect you WILL need the long block to do the job correctly.

what if the cams are degreed on a dummy block very similar if not exact to the one youd be using yourself? still no bueno?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Festiva on blocks ftw. That is my favorite thing.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_mike, i have an extra power steering pump and everything if you need. (im pretty sure i have it somewhere)
and i plan to up and runnnig by this friday night, and a majority in prime
il race you, not on the track, but to see whos car is running first









i am going to hit you up for that and the belts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me know tomorrow how much you want for everything and i will bring you the money. 
john i think thats how he does it. its the only way that makes sense to me.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

so tonight we got the whole rad support on and hooked up the starter and alternator. i want to have the whole car together before i go to NC friday. i don't see it being a problem


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Pauciullo* »_so tonight we got the whole rad support on and hooked up the starter and alternator. i want to have the whole car together before i go to NC friday. i don't see it being a problem











That's what I like to hear!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

i'm assuming you haven't gotten the head back yet? fuq leaning over that rad support working on the car until you have too. i like rolling on my little wheeled stool doing work on the engine, until i absolutely HAVE to put the support back in.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

putting the head on isn't that bad. the hardest part is putting the turbo and mani on.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

maybe i'm just getting old....but i don't like to be bent over (here comes the jokes) the support if i don't have too. in fact, i would have waited to put the motor in until the head/mani were on too. haha. we had eveyrthing bolted up on my engine/trans, that we lifted it up on a jack and slid it in. lowered it onto the mount supports on the frame rails (the mounts were already bolted down to the engine/trans too) and we tightened 4 bolts. easy easy easy.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

thats a easy way. i just wanted to get something done. i couldn't wait around anymore.


----------



## vteciswack (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_
what if the cams are degreed on a dummy block very similar if not exact to the one youd be using yourself? still no bueno? 

let me know how that works out


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vteciswack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vteciswack* »_
let me know how that works out

do you only post when youre on your period?


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (zerb)*

^UMAD.
Good stuff mikey


----------



## vteciswack (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_
do you only post when youre on your period? 

na only when i need a good laugh..


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vteciswack)*

i wouldnt say mad. but im just curious as to why apparently this 'sending the head out to bob to degree' doesnt work at all according the best 20v cylinder head builder in the northern hemisphere. im not saying its the 100 correct way to do it, but it works. why do i know it works? cause there have been countless people that have just sent qed their heads to 'degree' in the cams. and they put them on their bottom ends and they run.


----------



## vteciswack (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*

last i herd mike has NO paperwork to go with those cams. so your going to have to hire an investegator to get the info that is needed, on an engine that wants to get as much power as possible.. degreeing the entire engine is key. like i said feel free to do what you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

mike do need a large set of 17" tires.
oh good thing i have a set of 255/40/17 z1 star specs. for you a great price. lmk. traction and handling awaits







tell dave too


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vteciswack)*

i havent seen much in the way of paperwork, to be honest it wouldnt mean a thing if i did cause it might as well be written in Portuguese. i did however get a picture in an email after i sent my head out to QED to get the cams installed into the head.
does this mean anything to you, the piece of blue tape with the numbers on it? since you seem to be the professional here, cause idk schit.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

was that a personal shot at the Portuguese? cause mike and his crew roll deep. they will make you cement shoes.. its sort of their thing.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_mike do need a large set of 17" tires. oh good thing i have a set of 255/40/17 z1 star specs. for you a great price. lmk. traction and handling awaits







tell dave too

interested in ur tires..can u im me , i cant on my phone..thx


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_but im just curious as to why apparently this 'sending the head out to bob to degree' doesnt work 


John, Mike only sent his cams to Bob (or FFE sent them), not the entire head. at least, that is the way i understand it.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_was that a personal shot at the Portuguese? cause mike and his crew roll deep. they will make you cement shoes.. its sort of their thing.

haha vinny its ok john is a good guy. 
i know ed and steve send cams out like this all the time. someone should ask bob how he does it.
vinny i am good on the tires. i will mention something to fat dave when i see him later on.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (zerb)*

the paperwork (or labeling) doens't mean crap to you john. the main thing bob is showing you, is the placement of the cams to the indicators on the caps. i'm sure he xplained that in his email.


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

hot sauce on everything. dat [email protected]@a ****.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Mikes cams were of questionable origin, were second hand, they also had small marks on the lobes.
They were sent to bob for inspection, to be checked out and have the gears degreed in.
Any further alterations, adjustments or the like will be made here.
We dont have a cam doctor, we are not an engine machine shop. That is why they went out to bob. He is close and understands what was needed.


----------



## vteciswack (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*

zerb those#s are pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif closer then ive seen run on the street, btw bob is that a bicycle allen tool? and if the cam gears are played with after they are degreed in.. you are foolish. 


_Modified by vteciswack at 3:05 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vteciswack)*

idk what those numbers represent, but if theyre good...then thats sweet. i dont plan on touching the cam gear at all. ima bolt the stock one on. and put the head on the block.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*









got the passenger side v2.1c raxle in friday before i went away. 
i am going to put it in tonight. 
so the drivetrain is complete. stock O2M with a peloquin. both driver side and passenger side are raxles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

that poor bastard shouda never told you these were lifetime warrantied....


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*

haha i know john. its ok. i will get my money's worth haha i am uploading pictures right now of the slicks on the car. i am getting very inpatient.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*









































i am almost 100% sure that if everything goes good at the dyno i am going right to the track and getting the boot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Lookin good, fill that skinny up to 40-50psi!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i am to lazy ed. long weekend to say the least. 
i will stop by tomorrow to tell you about it....
any news about the cams??


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Pauciullo)*

More progress since I was on LI last. Very nice Mike,


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_








oh oh oh...OH!!! billet cams


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (foxhound720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxhound720* »_More progress since I was on LI last. Very nice Mike,

thanks. it looks a lot better in person. i just don't take good pictures haha. 
here is whats left
i am waiting for the cams come back. 
ed needs to make some intercooler pipes
kevin said he will send a ecu and harness out with a base map so i can start the car make sure there is no leaks 
inspection and alignment 
dyno track right after


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

soooo the head will be finished tonight but i don't think i will be able to slap it on. i spoke with kevin he said he will have my stuff by the middle of next week. so looks like we are only a week or two away from finishing this.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

badass, bro. good stuff there!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

inivid said:


> badass, bro. good stuff there!


 thanks.
i am expecting good things for this summer. i got some good help (ed and steve @ FFE, kevin black, fat dave etc) so i don't see why we wont make good numbers and track times. 
i want to make files for 93oct, E85, and q16..that will all depend on how much money i have when the time comes to it. hopefully theres a storm so i get more O/T


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the car finally left the garage and is at ed's shop. i should have pictures by mid week. moving right a long.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

heads on...just need to do the little things now. :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

dude that is looking good! that is one uncompromised ride! good motivation to get my project done Some how they always seem to give you a few unexpected suprises!:banghead::laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks. 
its getting there...i am going to hold off on the rest of the powder coating until the car gets dyno'd


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Nicely done Mike


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

ohhh wtf i was there the other day and didnt even notice :laugh:

looks good....interested to see what this thing is gonna do


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Dyno should be in like a week or 2 if everything works out...ed steve and fabion put the head on the car I am actually heading down there now to give them money


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

Way to get it done. Just remember that everything always decides to break before an event so take it easy. I want to see this thing a waterama. :beer:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

what did you do with your knock sensor????


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i don't think i will be at waterama with the car. still waiting on a few parts. 

no knock sensors.


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> i don't think i will be at waterama with the car. still waiting on a few parts.


Make that waterfest then


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

haha i just want the car 100% before i bring it to the track. i think i got into another department so i am taking a pay cut for a couple months....that means the cage is on hold


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

a little update.
the car is looking real good. i made arrangements with kevin to get the car wired on wednesday and hopefully driving by thursday


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

soooooo the car is all together..kevin is wiring it up right now and i will pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

excellent to see you got ahold of him finally to get it sorted out and wired up.


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

Definitely going to be keeping an eye on this, can't believe I just found this thread!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah it was good seeing KB again. i miss him and things were settled thank god.

he couldn't believe the car actually looked semi decent haha


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

oh and my staging brake came in the mail today...looking foward to using that


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> oh and my staging brake came in the mail today...looking foward to using that


what one? how much?

i am looking right now at the Jamar 3/4" one, $105.... i need one.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

cnc in-line staging brake. 
$143 shipped...i will get the pictures up of it later


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

here is some recent pictures. the rear still needs to be lowered.


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

Looking good. I bet your getting anxious.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

nah not so much anxious i am more happy that the car is together.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

get er did


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the car is all complete with fluids in it ready to be started. ed steve and fabian from FFE did a good job...i also can't forget about my good friend dave. thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

still waiting for my harness to be finished so i been doing little things ...
shift light is mounted.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

which shift ligh is that mike? i have a SW light mounted in the vent.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

some cheap auto meter one. i tried to mount it in the vent but it didn't fit. do you have pictures of the SW mounted?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

1.8t67 said:


> which shift ligh is that mike? i have a SW light mounted in the vent.


where did you get the SW shift light? summit?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

halchka99 said:


> where did you get the SW shift light? summit?


yes, at summit. 









you can see a slight refection in this pic. driverside/center. this is the one i have. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SWW-114908/


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

Here is one I was planning on trying. From what Ive read they are pretty small. 

http://www.raptorperformance.com/


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the car is finally in my drive way. if everything goes good tomorrow with the doctors, money, and the car we will be at the dyno tomorrow night i think


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

506 on pump gas
662 on q16 36psi. 
i am happy about the power-band and the fact that it stayed together. i am going to leave it alone for a while and just enjoy it....we had problems with the boost controller so we decided to stop there. i will post the dyno graph up tomorrow
thanks to 
ed @ FFE
steve @ FFE
fabian @ FFE
kevin black
dave silva
clay @ cts
pete @ IE


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

nice numbers mike! when is it hitting the track?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the numbers are ok. i was expecting a lot more but its fine for now. 
i am happy we had no issues with the car and like i said the power band is real nice.
i am going to the track MAYBE the wednesday before waterfest but if not we will for sure be at the track saturday for waterfest.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

where's the god damn dyno :laugh:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

congrats mike....got mine running the other day just dealing with dumb stuff

def gonna check this out at waterfest :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

zerb said:


> where's the god damn dyno :laugh:










there so stop your bitching haha 


we will be at waterfest both days...well maybe for half of sunday...they might boot me haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats Mike! 

I'll definitely be stopping by at waterfest to check it out in person


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

looking foward to it pete..where are you guys staying?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not 100%, but I think we're staying in the hilton.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i think the hilton is packed...come to the hojo.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

see if KB can do an overlay with these...










from what i can tell just looking at them side by side your setup trounces the older 67mm dynos as far as a powerband goes.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

mike, whats the reasoning behind that dip in power on the top end?

love the car by the way. glad to see it up and running. :thumbup:


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

Nice #s. Cant wait to see it at waterfest. Now turn up the boost  j/k 
What psi?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

boosted b5 said:


> mike, whats the reasoning behind that dip in power on the top end?
> 
> love the car by the way. glad to see it up and running. :thumbup:


i really know know what that dip is i didn't ask kevin about it. dyno cut out or back pressure issue? who knows
the car runs mint. i been using it as the daily today with no issues.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

SHaVedGTi said:


> Nice #s. Cant wait to see it at waterfest. Now turn up the boost  j/k
> What psi?


we will turn the boost up at the end of the season...we decided to use what we have and see where it gets us. 
that dyno was 36psi.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

got a dyno in RPM's?? please

or someone that can turn the one posted into rpm's would be great


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

Ballin bro:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

thasts the only sheet i have. i think kevin had the files emailed to him. i will find out.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> the numbers are ok. i was expecting a lot more but its fine for now.


What was the goal?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

thats a healthy 4th gear pull. should be good for a low 140s trap speed


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i would of liked to see 700-750whp but what the car made is just fine. we have a nice power band and the car stayed together. i been driving it around on the WG spring since friday with no issues at all. the only down fall is the loud pumps and no exhaust.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> only down fall is the loud pumps and no exhaust.


 naaaaah :laugh:


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> the only down fall is the loud pumps and no exhaust.


how is that a downfall?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

driving around town is horrible. fml


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Valve Springs*

Which valve spring kit did you go with? Which exhaust valves? Intake valves? Oversize or standard?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

inconel exhaust 
stock size
supertech.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i love my 044 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: then again its only been like 4 days since its been running right


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

its been running for like 2 weeks now.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> its been running for like 2 weeks now.


i meant mine....i gotta get it down there after wf to do some dyno pulls 

looking forward to seeing this at wf :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Valves*

I was told that supertechs were a little soft to rev as high as you are. Maybe I was told wrong information?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i guess we are proving people wrong with the car. if everything goes good on saturday i don't see why wont turn the bitch up to 9500rpm


we are ready to go!
25psi pump gas 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mkOYgl8DwM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend going 9500. I wouldn't intentionally go anything past 9250 / 9300. It all depends on the valve springs, cams, and installed height, but lets just say- you're right there.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

So supertechs are able to rev that high past 9K RPM'S Pete? I'm getting a list together and i'm hoping I dont have to take the supertechs out of my head, because the head is already built with everything but a good set of cams.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Depends on what cam and if the valve job is sunk into the head far or not. They are softer then the cat or ferrea springs. It's right on the borderline. 

It is possible to shim the supertech springs and get more out of them though.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok. I'm just trying to think of the best option for me. I plan on completely redoing my set up next year and if I need to replace my valve springs then thats fine. I don't really want to modify my current springs. Cam choice would probably be the 3652s considering i'm gonna do something similar in size to a precision 6765.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

jettaman18t said:


> Ok. I'm just trying to think of the best option for me. I plan on completely redoing my set up next year and if I need to replace my valve springs then thats fine. I don't really want to modify my current springs. Cam choice would probably be the 3652s considering i'm gonna do something similar in size to a precision 6765.


Take the information provide how you see fit. To each is own right? Pete and I talked about this for my next motor as you know and I relayed that information to you. I'm not sponsored, I don't get free parts or service, I have a morgage now and I provide for my wife, 2 children, 2 cats, 2 dogs, and my gti , I can't afford to build another 2 to 3 thousand dollar head. 8700 will be my next limiter set point. If you want to play is safe you'll do the same. If not, that's cool but you might wanna be prepared for the worst. Not trying to sound like a jerk, just layin it down how it is . Just saying 

Mike those vids are sick bro! Makes me want to make my own just to see how much slower my really fast car is compared to yours


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the response Al. I would post a vid of my car to but I think you guys would laugh. Maybe I will wait till I get my meth kit


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

carnage from saturday. they were raxles. 


































and the final pictures minus powder coating some more things


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

so we decided to try some new parts. then we will be back on the dyno 
[email protected] is making a top mount t4 manifold
changed the exhaust housing to a .96
and got a nice new 46mm precision wg.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> so we decided to try some new parts. then we will be back on the dyno
> [email protected] is making a top mount t4 manifold
> changed the exhaust housing to a .96
> and got a nice new 46mm precision wg.


oooooh. nice pretty parts. they look nicer in big pictures instead of celly-phone pixs


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the cell phone pics weren't to bad considering i was driving


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

no, but looking at them on a teeny tiny screen..... i usually forward them to a photobucket, then open them on a computer if i cant see WTF is goin on LOL


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

must be them old eyes haha j/k :beer:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh snap


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Its called reading glasses AAron..


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Its called reading glasses AAron..



tri-focals if you will.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

correct.. the next step for him will be those "virtual reality" looking glaucoma glasses that you see the elderly DRIVING with :laugh: AAron WILL do his first 9 second run with a pair of those on inside his helmet..


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hey you buncha DICKS!!!!!!!!

quit messin with me (not nice to make fun of elders LMFAO!!!) and get Mike back on track!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i want to get to the track before i am finished with my job training.


----------

